# 5gal Tank



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi guys I was wondering if any of you had any ideas for stocking a small 5gal tank?
At first I was thinking of just adding a Betta or goldfish and running it with out a heater or filter but that would be kind of boring.

Do I have any other options without a heater or filter?

What would you suggest with a heater and filter with med sized gravel?
Please keep in mind that I already have various tetras and cherry shrimp in my 210gal with my large rhom.

If I run a filter I will def be adding some otto cats for algae.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

if your willing to go brackish. i suggest a planted tank with a couple of bumble bee gobies


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Actually I'd rather not go brackish but thanks for the input.

Do you guys think I could do some rams? If so how many would you suggest?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Feefa said:


> Actually I'd rather not go brackish but thanks for the input.
> 
> Do you guys think I could do some rams? If so how many would you suggest?


Rams are a no go my friend. They grow to about 2 inches and are very territorial little fish. I would put one ram in per 20G available. They are also very sensitive to water conditions and stress very easily. I have had blue, gold and Red rams so I am speaking from experience


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe a mixed shrimp tank, like cherries and some crystal reds, both breed readily and can be really interesting to watch.

You could also add some White Cloud Minnows, they dont require any heat.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cherries need heat and a filter though right?

What else would they need to breed?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Make it SALT..









Feef, Did u post ur a pic of ur rhom?
didnt even know u had one.

Do you still have your pygos?

WHats the deal..Keep us updated..
or am i missing something?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

dwarf puffer


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

nano


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Cherries need heat and a filter though right?
> 
> What else would they need to breed?


A little sponge filter is fine, or another type of small filter as long as there is no way they can get sucked up into the filter. They dont necessarily need a heater, they can live in temps from 65 - 85F, although i have aheater the fish i have require heat. If you plan to keep other fish or shrimp with them then some dense planting would be ideal, it gives somewhere for the baby shrimp to hide. Java moss or any type of moss really. In my small 10g tank i have a mixture of about 30 neon tetras and white minnows, a bunch of cherry shrimp, at least 40, and 2 small red crabs. There is some amazon swords, java fern on bogwood, some moss balls, and a vertical piece of bogwood in the middle with weeping moss attached to it. they spend most of their time in the moss, but the large adult sheimp can be seen all over the tank. Also cherries are extremely sensitive to nitrates.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If I add a bunch to my 210gal which has alot of java moss do you think they would breed easily even with all the tetras and 8 otto cats in there?

Sweet nano sym.
Never thought about doing saltwater, thats a good idea and I'm going to give it a go.

Gonna start a thread in the saltwater section.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you toss my brackish idea straight out but your willing to go with SW straight off??

either way i dont care. SW FTW


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I figure that if I have too add salt then it may be a full out salt water tank lol

Instead of making the 5gal saltwater I have decided to convert my 20gal to salt, the only problem is I really like the blue crayfish and angel that are currently in the 20gal. Would the 5gal be large enough to house the angel and crayfish?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Or you could do a 5.5 gal pico SW like i am


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Why not go with a Betta and a couple shrimp. If a heater is needed you can pick up a Marineland micro heater 10 watt.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So I decided to go with my original idea and bought a longfin betta today for 2$

I will do saltwater in my 20gal instead


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd go planted









Either way you go you wont have a whole lot of money tied up in it. No matter what you do!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Why not go outside the box all together and experiment with a crayfish? Might actually be interesting. And if you're ever bored with it, it will make an excellent feeder


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mantis shrimp.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Mantis shrimp.


Cool little guys though i dont know if he wants to go sw again for a bit after taking his last sw down. So many cool sw inverts. In my tank i have some hermits, emerald crab, mantis (in sump) and a brittle starfish thats awsome. The fish have a ton of character too in sw. Even with p's my most agressive feeder is a 2" blue damsel.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Feefa whatever happened to your blue crayfish??


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

threads a tad bit old...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> Feefa whatever happened to your blue crayfish??


It ended up climbing up and out of the tank and died.

That 5 gal is long gone guys, gave it to my brother in-law and its now in my nieces room.


----------

